# Thinking of using this for drawer slides



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am building a 9 drawer dresser.
3 on top, 6"x18"ish
6 on bottom, 2 rows of 3, 8"x28"ish
I saw this side routed drawer slide idea…
see pic:


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTDT, but if you want to, go ahead.

My drawers were made of tulip poplar and the slides were made from silver maple. It could have been different properties of the wood but some days it would slide easily and other days you couldn't move them at all.

I even went so far as to trim 1/32" off the slides and the drawers still stuck.

I like these slides, but haven't had much luck with them. I think I need to learn a lot more before I try them again.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow really? were they the same, similar type…1" dado in drawer side with maple runner.
I haven't decided yet, maybe I should do bottom center runners…
What would you suggest, anyone…???


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh, what is BDTD


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I think its Been There Done That (BTDT). I used that method on a couple router table drawers, works, eh ok. Would not do it for a heavily loaded dresser.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

good looking out.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It works fine if tuned in properly.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@steve6678-I would probably put the slides toward the top of the drawer sides, about 1/3 of the distance of the drawer sides instead of right in the middle.

@Dallas-I just added BTDT to the acronym glossary. I didn't know what that was either.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I built a dresser 30 years ago using that method. The dresser still works great. Use a fine grained wood such as birch or maple for the runners and use 1/4 sawn if possible and wax the heck out of them.


----------

